# Export livre Adobe Digital Editions sur Ipad



## xleroux (28 Mars 2013)

Export livre Adobe Digital Editions sur Ipad
Bonjour à tous,
J'ai un merveilleux Ipad, je cherche à importer des livres acheté sur Adobe Digital Edition.
J'ai installé plusieurs appui sur l'Ipad (txtr, Bluefire, extrader, Tradebit). De plus j'ai un identifiant Adobe. malgré cela rien, pouvez-vous me donner la solution.
Merci d'avance
Xleroux


----------

